# 1st July... Canada Day !



## Maestro (Jul 1, 2005)

Just a little word to say... 

_Happy Canada Day !_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy Canada Day to all my Canadian friends and "2nd country"!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, well done Canada for being...erm...yeah, well done anyway. Happy Canada Day!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 1, 2005)

Happy Canada day! 8)

And when they say drink Canada Dry, they dont mean literally.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah it's about two weeks late, but Happy Canada Day anyway! 
I spent mine in Charleston, South Carolina. 
Fifty-five Canadian submariners took over Tommy Conden's Irish Pub and went nuts. It was a blast.

The best part aboot being Canuck, eh? The wide open spaces, the women, the beer, the back bacon, and me! 

The Maple Leaf Forever!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome back, NS!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah good to have you back! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 13, 2005)

Good to be back! I don't have time to read half of the new posts here right now though. 
I'll talk to you guys a bit later.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2005)

glad you're back ns you've missed allot........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 13, 2005)

Glad you're back NS!!


----------

